# [Review] LC-Power LC-CC-240-LiCo



## sav (2. Juli 2017)

* LC-CC-240-LiCo - LC-Powers preisgünstige Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test! *​

Einleitung


Nichts ist so schwierig miteinander zu vereinen wie die effiziente Kühlung eines Prozessors in Kombination mit einer geringen Lautstärke. In der Vergangenheit konnten sich zwei Varianten etablieren, die bauartbedingt jeweils über ihre Vor- und Nachteile verfügen. Zum einen sprechen wir hier über die Luftkühlung und zum anderen über die Wasserkühlung. Luftkühler sind je nach Einsatzgebiet in verschiedenen Variationen erhältlich und vergleichsweise günstig in der Anschaffung. Nehmen dafür unter Umständen aber sehr viel Platz in Anspruch, wodurch dem Anwender weniger Raum im Gehäuse zur Verfügung steht, Stichwort: RAM-Kompatibilität. Custom-Wasserkühlungen sind hingegen in der Lage mehr Abwärme abzutransportieren und lassen auch das Innere des Towers aufgeräumter erscheinen. Nachteile sind hierbei aber der Preis und die regelmäßige Wartung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor einigen Jahren entwickelte sich der Trend von "DiY" (Do it yourself) Modellen hin zu "AiO" (All in One) Kompaktwasserkühlungen mit dem Ziel die Vorteile beider Kühllösungen sinnvoll nutzen zu können. Auch hier liegen die Kosten oft höher als bei den Luftkühlern, dafür sind sie jedoch meist wartungsfrei. In den Communities ist man sich außerdem nicht wirklich darüber einig, ob die Lautstärke wegen der notwendigen Pumpeneinheit in der Regel zu hoch ausfällt. Auch dem Hersteller LC-Power ist das gesteigerte Interesse der Nutzer an AiOs nicht entgangen und bietet mit der LiCo-Serie eine Kompaktwasserkühlung mit drei verschiedenen Radiatorgrößen an. Im heutigen Test widme ich mich der mittleren Variante, welche mit einem 240er Radiator ausgestattet ist. Wie gut die Symbiose zwischen Kühlleistung und Lautstärke gelingt und ob sich die AiO gegen einen Premium Luftkühler behaupten kann, erfahrt ihr auf den folgenden Seiten.
Viel Spaß beim Lesen!


Danksagung


Ich danke LC-Power für das Bereitstellen des Testmusters und das damit entgegengebrachte Vertrauen.


Verpackung und Lieferumfang


Bei der Verpackung setzt LC-Power, im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Herstellern, auf eine schlichte aber dennoch erfrischende Farbgebung. So kommt die LiCo-240 in einem weißen Karton daher, welcher stilvoll mit blauen Akzenten und einem in grau gehaltenen Tintenfisch erweitert wurde. Auf der Vorderseite präsentiert sich die Kompaktwasserkühlung überraschend dezent. Dadurch wirkt das Design teilweise etwas leer, da es sonst nur wenige weitere Informationen gibt - wie etwa die stolze Thermal Design Power (TDP) von ganzen 300 Watt oder der weit gefächerten Sockel-Kompatibilität. Auch die enthaltenen Lüfter werden hervorgehoben, welche besonders leise und dennoch kraftvoll arbeiten sollen.

Wie genau man die guten Ergebnisse erzielen möchte, wird auf der Rückseite entsprechend weiter aufgeschlüsselt. Hier finden sich weitere Hinweise zu den einzelnen Komponenten der All-in-One-Wasserkühlung. Auf den Seiten wird detailliert auf die Abmessungen, die Sockel-Kompatibilität oder die Lebensdauer verschiedenster Bauteile eingegangen. Nach dem Öffnen findet sich eine separate, in braun gehaltene Kartonage, welche sämtliche Bauteile sicher vor Erschütterungen schützt und dank entsprechenden Vertiefungen einen sehr aufgeräumten Überblick garantiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Lieferumfang ist neben der LiCo-240 eine rein bebilderte Bedienungsanleitung zu finden, die den Anwender sehr verständlich durch die einzelnen Schritte der Montage führt. Hierfür wird natürlich das weitere Zubehör benötigt, welches wir aufgrund seiner vielen Einzelteile übersichtlich in der folgenden Tabelle auflisten:

•	1x Montage-Halterung für Intel LGA 1366/1150/1151/1155/1156/2011/2011-3
•	1x Montage-Halterung für AMD FM1/FM2/FM2+/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+
•	8x Unterlegscheiben aus Gummi für die Montage der Lüfter
•	8x Schrauben für die Montage der Lüfter am Radiator
•	8x Schrauben für die Montage des Radiators am Gehäuse
•	1x Backplate
•	4x Abstandshalter für die Intel Montage-Halterung
•	4x Abstandshalter für die AMD Montage-Halterung
•	4x Schrauben für die Befestigung Montage-Halterung
•	2x 120-Millimeter-Lüfter
•	1x Y-Adapter die Befestigung der Lüfter am CPU-Fan Anschluss
•	1x Spritze Wärmeleitpaste

Anwender eines AM4-Systems haben mit der Vorlage des Kaufbeleges die Möglichkeit ein kostenloses Nachrüstkit zu erhalten. Hierzu muss der Nutzer lediglich Kontakt mit dem Service unter service@lc-power.com aufnehmen.


Technische Details





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Kompaktwasserkühlung im Detail 


Der vollkommen in schwarz lackierte Radiator wurde von LC-Power sauber verarbeitet. Die Farbe ist größtenteils gleichmäßig aufgetragen - nur an den mittig positionierten Montagelöchern der Innenseite fehlte etwas Farbe. Weil dies im verbauten Zustand nicht mehr auffallen wird, spielt es unserer Meinung nach eine untergeordnete Rolle bei der optischen Beurteilung. Viel wichtiger sind hier die Kühllamellen, die bis auf ein paar winzige Ausnahmen vollständig bedeckt sind, aber vor allem frei von irgendwelchen minimalen Beschädigungen sind. Leider ist das in dieser Preisklasse eine Seltenheit und Bedarf an dieser Stelle deswegen auch ein besonderes Lob.

Die Bautiefe beträgt mit nur 27 Millimetern die geringste Ausbaustufe und sollte daher in den meisten Gehäusen problemlos untergebracht werden können. Für die Verbindung zwischen Pumpeneinheit und Radiator kommt bei der LiCo-240 ein Wellschlauch aus Kunststoff zum Einsatz. Dadurch wird zusätzlich das Risiko verringert, dass diese unter Umständen durch scharfkantige Flächen im inneren des Gehäuses beschädigt werden. Allerdings ist das gewählte Material etwas starrer als normale Gummischläuche und somit weniger flexibel. Somit lassen sich diese bei der Montage vom Anwender womöglich nicht so einfach in die gewünschte Position bringen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kühlfläche besteht vollständig aus Kupfer und wurde mit 12 Schrauben fest mit der Pumpeneinheit verbunden. Letztere verbirgt sich unter einer schwarzen Kunststoffabdeckung, auf der das Logo des Herstellers aufgebracht wurde. Eine separate blau leuchtende LED informiert den Benutzer im laufenden Betrieb über die aktive Pumpeneinheit. Zusätzlich befinden sich seitlich zwei vorinstallierte Schrauben, mit denen die Pumpeneinheit zur Montage einfach mit der Backplate verschraubt werden kann. Die Federn sind vorbildlich mit einem begrenzten Gewinde ausgestattet worden um in Verbindung mit einer vom Hersteller festgelegten Gewindegrenze den optimalen Anpressdruck zu erreichen, sehr gut! Bei der Spannungsversorgung setzt LC-Power auf einen 3-Pin Stromanschluss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei den Lüftern kommt eine spezielle, nicht im Handel erhältliche Lösung zum Einsatz, die vom Design ziemlich stark an den hauseigenen LC-CF-120 angelehnt ist. Da die Spezifikationen jedoch abweichen, handelt es sich um eine spezielle OEM-Variante, die mit einem Drehzahlbereich von 800 bis 2200 Umdrehungen pro Minute einen adäquaten Luftstrom von 34 bis 147 Volumenstrom (m³/h) erzeugt, um damit einen effektiven Abtransport der entstehenden Abwärme zu realisieren. Mit einem 4-Pin PWM Anschluss ausgestattet und einer maximalen Lautstärke von 35 dB(A), sollen diese hörbar aber nicht zu laut ihren Dienst verrichten - ich bin gespannt ob sich dieses auch wirklich bewahrheitet!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Montage


Die Montage ist bei einer Kompaktwasserkühlung in zwei wesentliche Schritte unterteilt. Im ersten werden die Lüfter, welche zum Abtransport der entstehenden Wärme genutzt werden, am Radiatorgehäuse installiert. Hierfür stehen dem Anwender acht Unterlegscheiben aus Gummi zur Verfügung, die zur Dämmung von auftretenden Vibrationen platziert werden. Befestigt wird diese Konstruktion anschließend zwingend mit den langen Schrauben, denn nur diese können alle Komponenten zuverlässig miteinander verbinden. Anschließend wird der Radiator mit dem Gehäuse verschraubt. In unserem Fall haben wir uns dazu entschieden, den Radiator am Deckel zu befestigen, so kann die warme Luft einfach nach oben entweichen. Je nach verfügbaren Platz und Art des eingesetzten Gehäuses, bieten sich unter Umständen auch andere Montage-Varianten an.

Im nächsten Schritt wird die Backplate auf der Rückseite des Mainboards so platziert, dass die Abstandshalter - welche auf der Vorderseite ihren Platz finden - miteinander verschraubt werden können. Danach wird die benötigte Montage-Halterung aufgelegt und mit den Montageschrauben fixiert. Jetzt ist es an der Zeit den Heatspreader (IHS) der CPU mit Wärmeleitpaste zu versehen, da zum Schluss nur noch die Pumpeneinheit aufgeschraubt werden muss. Auch die anfänglich ziemlich starr wirkenden Schläuche zeigten sich beim Einbau doch als wirklich flexibel und störten den Ablauf in keinster Weise. Am Ende muss noch die Stromversorgung der Pumpe sichergestellt werden. Weil diese in ihrer Drehzahl nicht regelbar ist und deswegen auch permanent eine Spannung von 12 Volt anliegen muss, genügt eine klassische 3-Pin Verbindung mit dem Mainboard, alternativ auch über das Netzteil sofern dieses über die nötigen Anschlüsse verfügt. Nun kann die AiO endlich zeigen mit welchen Wassern sie gewaschen ist!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Testsystem





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kühlleistung werden wir in einem geschlossenen System ermitteln, weil normalerweise das Gehäuse bei einem Anwender ebenfalls geschlossen ist. Das hat den Vorteil, das reale Einsatzgebiet bestmöglich nachzustellen. Während des Tests herrschte eine stabile Raumtemperatur von 21 Grad Celsius. Zur Feststellung der Lautstärke wurde eine Lautstärkemessung mit Hilfe eines PCE-MSM 2 bei geöffneter Seitenwand durchgeführt. Das Schallpegelmessgerät wird dafür in einem Abstand von 50 Zentimeter vor dem Lüfter positioniert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um das volle Potenzial aus unserem Testkandidaten herauszuholen haben wir den Intel Pentium G3258 auf ganze 4,6 GHz übertaktet und lassen die LiCo-240 zum Vergleich gegen Noctuas Single-Tower-Kühler dem NH-U14S antreten. Als Lüfter kommt der NF-A15 aus gleichem Hause zum Einsatz, welcher sich in der Vergangenheit besonders durch seine geringe Lautstärke und hervorragende Kühlleistung etabliert hat. Das Gespann konnte sich über die letzten Jahre als leistungsstarke Alternative bewähren und ich bin gespannt ob LC-Power dem starken 140-Millimeter-Lüfter im Praxistest die Stirn bieten kann!


Kühlleistung und Lautstärke


Um die Kühlleistung und Lautstärke der LiCo-240 besser bewerten zu können, sind insgesamt drei verschiedene Testszenarien durchgeführt worden, in denen wir dem CPU-Kühler sein volles Potenzial abverlangt haben. Alle Testszenarien wurden mit der jeweils ermittelten minimalen, mittleren und höchsten Lüfterdrehzahl durchgeführt. Alle Programme wurden zudem in ihrer aktuellen Version verwendet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Vorfeld haben wir zuerst die Drehzahlbereiche mit Hilfe des Gigabyte SIV (System Information Viewer) Programmes ermittelt, um einen kleinen Ausblick auf die Kühlleistung und die Geräuschentwicklung zu erhalten. Trotz zwei verwendeter Lüfter fallen die Umdrehungen bei der LiCo-240 durchweg etwas höher aus. Am höchsten ist der Unterschied bei 50 % und 100 % PWM-Drehzahl. Da hier jeweils eine Differenz von über 250 Umdrehungen pro Minute. gemessen wurde, ist davon auszugehen, dass der Abtransport der Abwärme gut funktionieren sollte. Daher ist es durchaus möglich einen Vorteil gegenüber Noctuas NH-U14S bei den Kühleigenschaften zu erhalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwar hat die LiCo-240 gegenüber der Noctua-Referenz durchaus einen Vorteil bei der Kühlung, dieser fällt im gesamten Testverlauf jedoch geringer aus als erwartet. Bei minimaler und mittlerer Drehzahl konnten wir eine konstante Differenz von drei Grad Celsius ermitteln. Dieser Unterschied ist wirklich solide und steigerte sich bei maximaler Leistung sogar auf ganze vier Grad Celsius. Trotz des großen Radiators und dem Wasserkreislauf, der die Abwärme schnell von dem Prozessor ableitet, reicht es an dieser Stelle nicht für einen größeren Vorsprung. Der NH-U14S kann aufgrund seiner Bauhöhe und des leistungsstarken Lüfters ebenfalls gute Resultate erzielen, sein größter Nachteil ist hier ausschließlich der vergleichsweise hohe Platzbedarf. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei der Lautstärke zeigt sich schon ein differenzierteres Bild. Noctuas NH-U14S spielt die Vorteile seines 140 Millimeter Lüfters konsequent aus und liegt in allen Drehzahlbereichen klar vorne. Am höchsten fällt der Unterschied mit ganzen fünf Dezibel bei 100 % PWM-Drehzahl aus. Die Pumpeneinheit der LiCo-240 ist zudem eine weitere potenzielle Quelle für eine höhere Geräuschentwicklung. Im Betrieb konnten wir die Pumpe aber zu keiner Zeit aus dem System heraushören und auch mögliche Vibrationen traten nicht auf. Am Ende kann die AiO zwar ihren Vorteil bei der Kühlleistung über hohe Drehzahlen realisieren, die Kehrseite der Medaille ist wiederum das schlechtere Abschneiden bei der Schalldruckmessung.


Fazit


LC-Power ist es gelungen nicht nur eine günstige, sondern auch eine leistungsstarke Kompaktwasserkühlung auf den Markt zu bringen. Die Verarbeitung erwies sich als ziemlich solide, denn die Kühllammelen wurden in der Preisklasse bis 70 Euro wirklich gut verarbeitet. Auch an den restlichen Bauteilen konnten wir während des Tests keine Mängel ausmachen. Die anfänglich starr wirkenden Schläuche entpuppten sich später flexibler als erwartet. Das Montagekonzept selbst ist exzellent umgesetzt worden und eignet sich so auch für sehr ungeübte Nutzer.

Bei der Kühlleistung konnte man Noctuas NH-U14S erfolgreich in seine Schranken verweisen. Durchschnittlich hielt die LiCo-240 den Prozessor drei, bei maximaler Drehzahl sogar vier Grad kühler. Im Gegenzug muss der Anwender dafür im gesamten Drehzahlbereich eine höhere Lautstärke in Kauf nehmen. Kein Wunder, da im Grunde zwei 120 Millimeter Lüfter gegen eine 140er Variante (Noctua) antreten und diese die Luft durch viel engere Lamellen befördern müssen. Trotzdem war die Akustik in weiten Teilen durchaus angenehm, an dieser Stelle kann ich zu meiner Freude daher Entwarnung geben.

Einen klaren Sieger gibt es im heutigen Duell nicht, der eine konnte besonders bei der Lautstärke punkten, der andere dafür bei der Kühlleistung. Festhalten muss ich außerdem den hervorragenden Service des Herstellers in Bezug auf das kostenfreie AM4 Nachrüstkit, denn das ist für eine AiO im Preis-Einstiegs-Segment keine Selbstverständlichkeit. Am Ende entscheiden dann wie so oft die persönlichen Präferenzen. Wer den Platz für eine hohe RAM-Kompatibilität benötigt oder ein kompaktes Gehäuse verwenden möchte ist mit der LiCo-240 unserer Meinung nach bestens beraten. Denn für aktuell rund 67 Euro gibt es aktuell kaum ein sinnvolleres Preis-Leistungs-Paket im Bereich der Kompaktwasserkühlungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Awards





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chimera (3. Juli 2017)

Mich würde mal interessieren, welcher OEM hinter dieser AIO steht. Denn CoolIt und Asetek sind es wohl augenscheinlich nicht, wenn man es mal mit den unzähligen Asetek-Derivaten und den CoolIt Modellen von Corsair vergleicht. Bissel gleicht sie optisch dem Magicool Modell, welches auch Antec einsetzt, wobei sie nicht genau gleich sind. Steht wohl leider auch nix in den Doks, aus welchem Hause sie stammt, oder?
Ansonsten tolle Review. Dass Modelle von 120-240mm gegen high-end Luküs kaum nen Vorteil bringen, wird ja schon seit einiger Zeit gesagt, aber dank deiner Review kann man es nun auch mit Daten belegen


----------



## cesimbra (4. Juli 2017)

Danke für Deinen Test.

Nebensächlicher Hinweis – Du schreibst:

>> einen adäquaten Luftstrom von 34 bis 147 Volumenstrom (m³/h) erzeugt <<.

Hier sind sicher Liter je Minute gemeint, mit solch hohen Volumenströmen würde man sonst ganze Einfamilienhäuser oder Serverracks belüften.


----------



## sav (10. Juli 2017)

@Chimera

Nein, leider keine Informationen zum OEM auffindbar.

@cesimbra

Danke für deinen Hinweis.


----------

